# Bass stocking



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Could someone tell me where I can buy some bass or crappie for a pond I want stocked....I already have a abundant supply of bream and minnows, but would like to restock the bass population for the kids. Does Blackwater fisheries supply to the general public for local ponds.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Barnes Feed & Seed Hardware Supply on Old Palafox Highway in Ensley has a regular schedule of stocking of Bluegill, Bass and Catfish, not sure Crappie are availaible. I don't think Crappie do well in ponds??? Give Barnes a call and see what their schedule is. Good Luck!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

My dad works at the Blackwater Fisheries Center. They do not supply the general public with fish but they can give you a list of locals who can. Pm your name and adress and ill get my dad to send you a list.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I need to get the pond back in shape for the kids, the have a blast out there in the summer, and I need the bass to control the bream, the are thick right now!


----------

